# Mr Aqua Triple 90 Tank Journal



## Nanoful (Dec 28, 2012)

Wow! U r building this before me, we gonna have the same set up , keep us update, I really want to know if that light worthies for the $$$


----------



## datsunissan28 (Sep 27, 2013)

I decided on a tiered stand for the 12 gallons as opposed to a shelf system with the aquariums stacked. I am going this route partially for stability and because the room most of my aquariums the ceiling is sloped so I am limited in height. 

I currently have 3' T5HO lighting, but will probably switch over to a thin led light like current satellite plus. I'm hoping this is adequate for a 9" deep tank as I have one on a 20 long and it is only good for lower light. 






As far as progress the light is on it's way, Natural Aquario is building a new batch of the stainless lily pipes, and I picked up most of the supplies for the stand. 

I ended up on 3/4" maple plywood. I just need the hardware and the edge banding.



I am attempting to build my own light stands out of 1/2" conduit. At $1.80 a pop I can afford to make some mistakes. Even after picking up a conduit bender it is still a fraction of the cost.


----------



## Obakemono (Dec 23, 2011)

How are you planning to attach the conduit to the stand?


----------



## datsunissan28 (Sep 27, 2013)

Obakemono said:


> How are you planning to attach the conduit to the stand?



I most likely will be using aluminum single hole straps. I will attempt to polish the conduit and coat with a semi-gloss finish to try to better match the stainless steel lily pipes.


----------



## Aplomado (Feb 20, 2013)

Cool!

I wanted to know- what is the emergent plant in your 12 gallon long?


----------



## datsunissan28 (Sep 27, 2013)

Aplomado said:


> Cool!
> 
> I wanted to know- what is the emergent plant in your 12 gallon long?


Thanks, to the best of my knowledge it is _Bacopa monnieri. _

It grows like crazy under two T5HO and will survive under much lower lights as well. Here are some cuttings I gave to a friend a few weeks ago:


----------



## datsunissan28 (Sep 27, 2013)

Started building the stands. Big fan of the track saw. So much easier than a table saw. 



The Maxspect razor arrived finally. It is very solid build. All metal to act as a heat sink.


----------



## xmas_one (Feb 5, 2010)

TRACK SAW!!! 

That's going on the Christmas list for sure!


----------



## datsunissan28 (Sep 27, 2013)

xmas_one said:


> TRACK SAW!!!
> 
> That's going on the Christmas list for sure!


The Dewalt and Festool track saws are $500+ and the Makita setup is around $400. I felt the first two were pretty evenly matched and Lowes had a good sale and free shipping. I'm happy with it so far and it is really quiet for a saw. I do need a dust collection hookup.


----------



## datsunissan28 (Sep 27, 2013)

The first stand is assembled now. Cutting the holes for filter lines and power cords tonight. Sanding, staining, and sealing will be done this weekend. 

The first photos was just testing for fit before adding the edge banding. I used pocket hole joinery and the stand is extremely strong. 





[/URL

[URL=http://s13.photobucket.com/user/datsunissan28/media/Rimless%20Aquariums/A2550B6F-901F-4A42-8591-454BC2DB9E54.jpg.html]

The gap above the doors will be smaller once I hang them.


----------



## pwolfe (Mar 2, 2011)

Hey cool, another razer user. I absolutely LOVE mine. Exactly what I wanted in an LED and colors are just beautiful with it too.


----------



## samee (Oct 14, 2011)

That led unit looks like a beast!! Love how slick it is. Didnt know people went full 10k for planted though.


----------



## datsunissan28 (Sep 27, 2013)

pwolfe said:


> Hey cool, another razer user. I absolutely LOVE mine. Exactly what I wanted in an LED and colors are just beautiful with it too.


Thanks. Your tank journal was one that helped me decide on this light. I really like he emergent look with air plants. 



samee said:


> That led unit looks like a beast!! Love how slick it is. Didnt know people went full 10k for planted though.


They do make a 800k fixture, which is what I have. It's a bit harder to find them, but aquacave and reefgeek both carry the 8000k spectrum.


----------



## datsunissan28 (Sep 27, 2013)

Doors are hung. Holes for the filter pipes and wires are drilled. Stand is stained. Waiting to put the final finish to give it a nice sheen. 

Picked up the other 12 gallon long. So it looks like it will be tomorrow before the stand goes into place. 



Stand for the upper tier 12 gallon long. 



Best part is I get to do this all over for the 48 gallon!


----------



## PeterN1986 (Jun 15, 2011)

Excellent quality work building the stands!


----------



## datsunissan28 (Sep 27, 2013)

2 coats of gloss finish applied. I'm pretty happy with how it turned out so far. 







Now it's time to add the metal light suspension arms and move the aquariums over.


----------



## datsunissan28 (Sep 27, 2013)

Tanks!!! Finally here are some pictures with the actual setups. The two 12 gallon longs are in place finally. The lower 12 gallon just needs to have the CO2 setup. For the upper I need to pick up more tubing for the filter as it's too short in this new setup. 











Lilly pipes in


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

:O


Sent from my BRAIN


----------



## datsunissan28 (Sep 27, 2013)

Picked up the centerpiece for the 48 gallon. It is one piece of spider wood with a lot different overlapping branches. The main center branch is hollow as well. This will be only piece of hardscape I plan on using.


----------



## lamiskool (Jul 1, 2011)

Thats some beautiful wood you got there


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

Awesome


Sent from my BRAIN


----------



## datsunissan28 (Sep 27, 2013)

lamiskool said:


> Thats some beautiful wood you got there


Hahaha I never expected to get tgat compliment again after getting married. 

It is 14" tall at the highest point, 22" wide (because of the one arm on the right) and 10" deep


----------



## nerdariostomp (Aug 23, 2012)

Dude, looks even cooler now that I can see about how large it is. I want to see how you're thinking about placing it the aquarium. I'm guessing on the left side with extensions coming in toward the right, but there's probably a few different ways it could sit


----------



## etk300ex (May 1, 2013)

very nice roud:


----------



## Mike00726 (May 23, 2011)

Wow, really impressive.


----------



## datsunissan28 (Sep 27, 2013)

Finally received my stainless steel filter pipes from Natural Aquario. I ordered their Steel Flow directly from Portugal. I ordered this back in November and it was totally worth the wait. Extrememy high quality and has a good amount of weight.


----------



## prjct92eh2 (Apr 8, 2008)

They look very nice. Do you put fittings on the ends? at least the intake to keep big stuff out?

Edit: nm, I see the slits on the intake.


----------



## datsunissan28 (Sep 27, 2013)

Finally got the substrate in. I'm really glad that I got five bags instead of four. I'm really hoping the Aquasand from Up Aqua performs as well as it is being touted.



Also picked up my in line diffuser from Green Leaf Aquariums when I ordered the substrate.



I still haven't made a final decision on a CO2 setup. I do want to go with something nicer and more consistent the Aquatek regulators I have been running. 

I looked at the GLA regulators and I while I feel there are some really quality parts, their pricing just doesn't sit right with me. It bugs me that there are really no savings when you buy an entire setup or if you bought each piece individually. Also they are very vague about which regulators they actually use (other than manufacture name). 

I do like that I don't have to worry about every little piece and part and making sure everything is compatible. Also the warranty is nice for piece of mind.

If I find a used two stage I will be building my own, but I have always been worried about buying something like that used, but if the right deal comes along I might go that route.


----------



## Down_Shift (Sep 20, 2008)

Love these long tanks. The scape on the lower one. Any issues with lack of flow in the back of the wood left side?


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

Lovely tanks! Whats the plant list for the two 12 gallons? I can't quite make out a few in there to identify myself.


----------



## datsunissan28 (Sep 27, 2013)

So I haven't made an update on this recently, mainly because I haven't made much progress. The past two weekends I had some time and warm enough weather to get some work done on the stand. I am now just waiting to stain.

I finally sourced a two stage CO2 regulator and it literally just arrived in the mail ten mintues ago. It is a Victor HPT 500, Burkert solenoid, and Parker H3 needle valve. Still need to pickup another 5 or 10 pound tank, but I'm not too worried.



I started to cut the plywood for this stand and realized I had just enough to build two stands so I figured why not.



I did put the sliding bottom shelf for easy access to the canister filter and other equipment. It extends fully out of the stand and self closes as long as I push it relatively close inside the cabinet. Also added a smaller fixed shelf on the other side.



Routed out the larger cutouts for the Natural Aquario stainless steel filter tubes, unfortunately since Aquarium Design Group in Texas purchased Natural Aquario I couldn't purchase another set.



A zoomed out shot showing the nearly finished product.



In my ever growing impatience, I went ahead and purchased a 57 gallon rimless Deep Blue Professional tank. Same footprint as a 40 breeder/90p just 20" tall.


----------



## brad908 (Jan 21, 2014)

nice work. Any option of hanging the lights from the ceiling?


----------



## salman (Apr 16, 2013)

This looks very nice. I am also working on similar stand. Your plywood looks pretty thick and solid. I am using 3/4" plywood. How did you do the edging of the plywood? Since you can see plys from all sides on plywood.


----------



## Asu1776 (Mar 5, 2013)

Your building knowledge is really good! It really inspires me to build something similar too once I get more space and get a larger tank. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## lamiskool (Jul 1, 2011)

wow taht stand is stunning!


----------



## horsedude (Nov 10, 2012)

Oh lord, I'm very jealous!!
Good luck...


----------



## datsunissan28 (Sep 27, 2013)

salman said:


> This looks very nice. I am also working on similar stand. Your plywood looks pretty thick and solid. I am using 3/4" plywood. How did you do the edging of the plywood? Since you can see plys from all sides on plywood.


 
I used edge banding to cover the exeposed plies. I can do about four stands for a 250' roll and the iron on is fairly easy to use, but time consuming. 

I purchase mine from http://www.veneersupplies.com/ 

You always want to go up in size from the thickness of your plywood. So for 3/4" ply I use 7/8" edge banding. I highly recommed purchasing the trimmer, much easier than a chisel or blade.


----------



## datsunissan28 (Sep 27, 2013)

Asu1776 said:


> Your building knowledge is really good! It really inspires me to build something similar too once I get more space and get a larger tank. Thanks for sharing!





lamiskool said:


> wow taht stand is stunning!





horsedude said:


> Oh lord, I'm very jealous!!
> Good luck...


Thanks for the compliments everyone. I'm pretty anxious to start scaping these tanks. Staining is really my least favorite part (or painting for that matter). 

I'm really starting to rethink the idea of hanging the lights over the double 12 gallon long. I've purchased one Finnex Planted + and I still am not thrilled with how limited my access is to the upper aquarium and that it blocks the view fairly significantly.

Also here is one of the two newest inhabitants of the lower 12 gallon long


----------



## Mirkinator (Jan 13, 2014)

Very nice build  What fish is that in your last post?

Oh also, since you get a timer, CO2 tank, anda high qaulity smith regulator for $89 more, just curious why you didnt like the GLA one? I really love this smith regulator, but I havent got a chance to use it much


----------



## datsunissan28 (Sep 27, 2013)

Mirkinator said:


> Very nice build  What fish is that in your last post?
> 
> Oh also, since you get a timer, CO2 tank, anda high qaulity smith regulator for $89 more, just curious why you didnt like the GLA one? I really love this smith regulator, but I havent got a chance to use it much


The fish is a male white gold caucatoides apistogramma. The female doesn't have the nice fins. 

This regulator is a two stage regulator. The only two stage regulator GLA sells is their ultimate at $460 plus shipping for just the regulator, solenoid and a fabco needle valve that isn't as accurate as this one.


----------



## Mirkinator (Jan 13, 2014)

datsunissan28 said:


> The fish is a male white gold caucatoides apistogramma. The female doesn't have the nice fins.
> 
> This regulator is a two stage regulator. The only two stage regulator GLA sells is their ultimate at $460 plus shipping for just the regulator, solenoid and a fabco needle valve that isn't as accurate as this one.


Ah i see. Thanks for clearing that up


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

Great build. You really know your way around wood.

It's good to see another Columbus area hobbyist. Are you involved in the new PASO club? Are you going to the CAFE convention at the end of the month? 

I look forward to this build.

EDIT: I see you are the new acting President according to the email you sent tonight.


----------



## Grumpy1415 (Oct 15, 2013)

Exquisite craftsmanship on the stands...they look great.


----------



## Down_Shift (Sep 20, 2008)

More pics!!


----------



## Crazy4discus (Jan 30, 2014)

Very nice setups!


----------



## datsunissan28 (Sep 27, 2013)

Overfloater said:


> Great build. You really know your way around wood.
> 
> It's good to see another Columbus area hobbyist. Are you involved in the new PASO club? Are you going to the CAFE convention at the end of the month?
> 
> ...


 
I've followed a few of your threads in the past and they are amazing. It would be great to have your level of experience in PASO. 

I will definitely be at the CAFE convention, I am hoping the weather will be better by that point as I will be flying back from Des Moines, IA early that morning.


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

I am going to try to get out to the CAFE convention. Sunday most likely.


----------



## datsunissan28 (Sep 27, 2013)

Finally setting the 48 gallon up. The last piece arrives tomorrow which is a 10 lbs stainless CO2 canister. 



Testing out just how strong the Maxspect Razor can get








I ended up deciding to place it in the middle of the room. I was originally planning on placing it against a wall, but it would have been in a corner and I didn't really want to limit the view so much. Since I designed this to be such an open tank with very minimal cords showing I figured why not place it somewhere multiple people can enjoy. 





I ended up using four and half bags of the Up Aqua's new black aqua sand. I have the doors off for now while I'm installing all the plumbing.







Back side or maybe the other front???



Right



Starting to fill it. I also suspended the light from the ceiling at this point.

IMG]http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a278/datsunissan28/Rimless%20Aquariums/6BAC31F4-B3D2-4DD0-9AB7-1806278968B2.jpg[/IMG]

Dimming the light



Filled! Eheim 2217 is chugging along now with the inline heater and inline CO2 diffuser setup. The Maxspect is set at 67% channel A and 33% channel B in these last pictures.



The only wire visible







I can't wait to get the Co2 up and running and start to move over the Celestial Pearl Danios.


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

Looks great. Can you run the cord up to the ceiling somehow?


----------



## chan1011 (Mar 17, 2014)

Super inspiring!! Love the SS inflow and outflow tubes, I wanted to buy those from eBay but couldn't justify the cost  

So does your tank basically take the place of a TV?


----------



## pwolfe (Mar 2, 2011)

cool to see another razor in use. I absolutely LOVE mine.


----------



## datsunissan28 (Sep 27, 2013)

chan1011 said:


> Super inspiring!! Love the SS inflow and outflow tubes, I wanted to buy those from eBay but couldn't justify the cost
> 
> So does your tank basically take the place of a TV?


The Natural Aquario pipes are a bit different than the ones you see on eBay, the main difference is they extend and angle back into the cabinet. They actually were very well priced, but the shipping from Portugal offset that cost. I'm sure ADG is not keeping with the same price point. There actually did used to be a TV where the over-sized chair is that I'm taking the pics from. Who needs TV when you have aquariums?



pwolfe said:


> cool to see another razor in use. I absolutely LOVE mine.


I really like it so far. It is so sleek and light output is great. I need to do several water changes right now as there are so many tannins in the water it is almost hard to see through.



Overfloater said:


> Looks great. Can you run the cord up to the ceiling somehow?


There currently isn't electricity run in that section above the room other than low voltage speaker wires, I was hoping there was as some neighbors with the same model have a ceiling fan.




Here is a full tank shot for those looking for that



And all the plumbing


----------



## samee (Oct 14, 2011)

Your led fixture is sexy. How much was it? I wish they were closer to wireless power, that cord really kills it.


----------



## datsunissan28 (Sep 27, 2013)

samee said:


> Your led fixture is sexy. How much was it? I wish they were closer to wireless power, that cord really kills it.


The 27" Maxspect Razor R420R 8000k usually retails for $509.99 almost everywhere it sells. It appears that Maxspect really controls the pricing because it is one those items that are usually not included in sitewide sales.

I bought it from Reefgeek on Black Friday and got it 15% off and then another $50 off due to a delay in shipping that was only an extra two days or so.

It really looks so much better than the Finnex fixtures I have and it has more features that the next generation Finnex and Current fixtures are still developing.


----------



## samee (Oct 14, 2011)

datsunissan28 said:


> The 27" Maxspect Razor R420R 8000k usually retails for $509.99 almost everywhere it sells. It appears that Maxspect really controls the pricing because it is one those items that are usually not included in sitewide sales.
> 
> I bought it from Reefgeek on Black Friday and got it 15% off and then another $50 off due to a delay in shipping that was only an extra two days or so.
> 
> It really looks so much better than the Finnex fixtures I have and it has more features that the next generation Finnex and Current fixtures are still developing.


nice, I guess its the luxury brand. Do you know what par you are getting? How did you decide how high you wanted to hang? Is it enough to cover the entire width of the tank? I guess your plants will do the talking once they fill in  I really like this fixture, but I feel like if the leds were spread out to cover the entire top of the tank, the par distribution would be better.


----------



## datsunissan28 (Sep 27, 2013)

Here is the PAR data from the manufacturer. Realistically I will probably never need to run this light at 100% except for maybe an hour or two midday. This light was originally designed for reefers to replace multiple metal halide setups, the color temperature of the LEDs were changed for the 8000K version for planted tanks.



There are two channels of lighting - one white/warm white and one white/blue. Each can have six points in time to set at different percentages and it will gradually go from one point to the next. This will allow me to really dial in what works best for the tank. 

The spread is more than sufficient for a 36" wide tank. This fixture uses actual lenses for the LEDs to help focus and give a uniform spread of the LEDs. I also wanted to be able to raise the fixture to be able to view it from all sides uninterrupted including overhead.


----------



## samee (Oct 14, 2011)

I was looking at that exact chart and at 24" its only 23" width (very small font so its hard to tell). So I thought to ask. Raising it would obviously increase the circle while reducing par, but its still overkill of par. Which bought me to the nxt question of did you calculate how high vs par at the substrate.


----------



## aquadesign (Dec 28, 2014)

datsunissan28 said:


> The Natural Aquario pipes are a bit different than the ones you see on eBay, the main difference is they extend and angle back into the cabinet. They actually were very well priced, but the shipping from Portugal offset that cost. I'm sure ADG is not keeping with the same price point. There actually did used to be a TV where the over-sized chair is that I'm taking the pics from. Who needs TV when you have aquariums?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool.. your cabinet..:thumbsup::thumbsup: How about mine? hihhihhi


----------



## datsunissan28 (Sep 27, 2013)

aquadesign said:


> Cool.. your cabinet..:thumbsup::thumbsup: How about mine? hihhihhi


Thanks, it took while for your picture to load. The finish on your stand is awesome. Did you use a laminate?


I honestly never use the shelf extension where the filter and CO2 sit. 

I'll need to take some updated photos of both. I did hang the lights from the ceiling and threw out the conduit hangers.


----------



## Tyrone (Nov 22, 2013)

Nice set up! Where did you get that driftwood piece? It has a lot of character. Honestly I think you should selectively place some stones around the base of it to give a more natural look. Also some moss on that bad boy would give it a good aged effect. Looking forward to the progress of this scape. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mesohorny (Nov 13, 2014)

wanted to bump this thread and see if I could squeeze some update pics out of you haha


----------



## Chris_Produces (Feb 19, 2014)

mesohorny said:


> wanted to bump this thread and see if I could squeeze some update pics out of you haha


I 2nd that motion


----------



## pwolfe (Mar 2, 2011)

love the set up. I thought I was the only person to ever buy the maxspect. I'm sure you'll love it, I know I do!


----------



## brooksie321 (Jul 19, 2014)

This is some excellent stuff here! You're a true craftsman!


----------

